# Watch out.. a watch



## THORHAMMER (Dec 28, 2006)

Just 2 old shots to get the forum rolling 

These were setup for a graphic artist to use to make cover for a jewelry catalog for one of those jewelry malls. 
I supplied him both versions


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 28, 2006)

the first one has a good flow to it.


----------



## Eric. (Dec 30, 2006)

the second shot is great! 
I'd just like to suggest something for future shots if you do them! I've notice that in most watch adds the hands are always at 10 and 2, so I assume this is a "standard" practice. I don't know the reasoning for it so if anyone could fill me in in that would be awesome.


----------



## neea (Dec 30, 2006)

There are weird standards for displaying watches.
I've never noticed the hands in ads but I have read before that when displaying a clock in the store it should read 3 o clock or quarter after.
Something like that.
And I'm sure theres an explanation somewhere for both.

#2 is my favorite. The lighting is awesome.
It has a certain.. bling bling to it (did I really just say 'bling bling).


----------



## neea (Dec 30, 2006)

Also, it appears as though your watch is upside down.
I just noticed that the ah... little nob to change the time... is always on the right side.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 1, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## aparis99 (Jan 2, 2007)

most watches are set at 10 and 2 b/c usually the brand name is under the 12 and it draws attention to it. if the brand is under then center, usually u will see it set at 4 and 8


----------



## craig (Jan 4, 2007)

Beautiful work. The light is nice and diffuse and it gives shape (chape) to the piece. I absolutely hate shooting jewelry.


----------



## Puscas (Jan 4, 2007)

I like the pics and they would both be great on a catalog cover. But if they are made just to show (and sell) the watch, I think the product is too far away. When you go to buy a watch, you put it on your wrist and look at it. That's how close these pics should be, IMHO.




pascal


----------



## juno444444 (Jan 5, 2007)

The second one is beautiful and - if I may ask, how did you do the lighting?


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank guys !! 

Actually the bottom shot is the top shot just cropped down 

I used homemade reflectors and even had pinned a black blanket no the wall as a trap. The light was from a floor standing lamp with 2 movable heads I used tupperware to modify the light. 

the "bling" was just some airbrushing I did in PS before sending the file out to the art director. if it were a product shot for selling of the product itself, I totally totally, agree it would be too small... 

Next time, Im just going to rent the studio for 2 hours. too much hassle.. lol


----------



## juno444444 (Jan 10, 2007)

That's really cool, glad to see how well one can do with home lighting!  (For those of us who can't afford studios)


----------

